# questions about nests.....



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

i just had a question.... do rbps only make nest in the gravel? i wanted to try and breed but i have have sand? will this be sufficent or should i try to mix in some gravel in a certain area? also do they breed in heavy or light planted areas? and what are some things to do to promote breeding?


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

o i also have in black water extract, will that help? and right now my tank lights are on 24/7 but it doesnt seem to affect the fish, will this affect breeding? i will be getting a moonlight soon.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I dont think sand is good, from what I hear, eggs are hard to fiond and dont usually get fertilized good, this uis what I hear.My fish always just lay eggs directly in the gravel.

If you wan to try black water epert to breed, maybe do a couple water changes and add the expert and see what happens..


----------

